# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Produženo dojenje i trudnoća i "punjenje" grudi

## Cicos macos

Drage moje dojilice, molim da mi odgovorite na pitanje i riješite mi dilemu:
Martinu sam dojila 2,5 godine (možda i koji mjesec duže, nije bitno). Ne doji nekih 5 mjeseci, a ja sam sad trudna 2 mjeseca ( :D ). ALI, trudnoća mi je komplicirana, i teža nego što je bila s Martinom (krvarenja, moram apsolutno mirovati i tako to). Ono što me zanima: *kad su vam se počele puniti grudi u drugoj (trećoj, ...) trudnoći?* Osjećam povremeno blagu napetost, ali su mi grudi "prazne", dok su u prvoj trudnoći do ovog doba bile prepune i napete i nisam ih smjela ni pogledati, već je bolilo. Mislim, nije da mi taj feeling fali, ali me brine, zbog krvarenja i svega, pa se stalno pitam da nisam pobacila... Lagano ludim. (A onda dođem na pregled, i beba je na mjestu, i sve je uredu... pa nakon tjedan dana opet lagano šiznem, jer ne mogu dočekati sljedeći uzv...i utjehu da je sve na mjestu)

----------


## Tiwi

Meni opće nisu.. ali moj stariji je još sisao pa možda zato.

----------

